# Half decent hose pipe



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

After pressure washing the drive today (which was thick with moss) I came to two conclusions:

1. My pressure washer is dire.

2. I need a new hose pipe.

Now, I intend to purchase a Nilfisk Pressure Washer when my Karcher breaks down, it just isn't powerful enough for driveway jobs. Unless you can show me another 150bar +
The one item I struggled with was the hosepipe. It just hard work, always kinking, because I use hot water the plastic fitting keep popping off etc.....

So can anyone recommend a really good hose pipe, preferably with brass fitting that will screw directly onto my outdoor tap, withstand hot water and perhaps a lot wider/thinker than the Hoselock on I have so it doesn't kink and more water is in the system. WIder as in what you see garden centres using.

Thanks font of all knowledge's. 


Li


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

hoselock do a metal fitting range. mine have never popped off and are really good quality imo.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have just overhauled my outdoor system lets call it, I had a cheap £10 asda hose that was rock solid and kinked for fun. I splashed out and bought a full hozelock range and it is fantastic, so much easier, where I used to have to fight with the it to get it back on the reel, all that has gone.

Here is what I went for (it maybe cheaper elsewhere):

Metal Tap Connector - Well worth it as plastic ones get brittle over winter and summer etc.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/hozelock-brass-threaded-outdoor-tap-connector/95018

Metal Aquastop Connector - Always have aquastop so I don't have to switch the water off when changing between pressure washer and spray gun.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/hozelock-metal-aquastop-hose-end-connector/5074t

40M Hosepipe on a reel with wheels - Wow! this stuff is flexible yet strong, it doesn't kink and the quality feels ace!

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hozelock-2-in-1-reel-with-hose-25m/63087

I spent around £50 altogether on the setup and it is worth every penny, setting up and putting it all away again is a doddle now, well worth it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

How much hose pipe do you need?

I use this Tricoflex Hose. I use a short length of this to my PW and the rents use the rest on a reel to water the flowers. I believe that the longer the hose the more pressure you will lose going into your machine.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Many people have recommended the yellow NTS Wintech hoses from Screwfix, £30 for 50m but available in smaller sizes. I have a larger bore 5/8” hose rather than the standard 1/2” to give greater flow however it is quite stiff when it’s cold so after this summer I may change it. 

Fittings wise I have tried cheap, expensive and brass. The brass ones were the worst as they didn’t like to be connected to anything other than other brass fittings. I had the expensive Hozelock metal Pro ones and the more reasonable B&Q copies and the cheaper ones were better. The best I have found however so far have been the £1 red and grey Wilko range, cheap enough to replace yearly (most of the seals don’t last a winter outside) and simple to operate with a reliable connection. 

It is worth mentioning that you should never use any aqua stop connectors in the supply to a pressure washer as they affect the flow and can damage the motor. I use a splitter on my garden tap so I can have a direct feed to the pw without aqua stops and a separate feed to a hose pipe that does have stops so I can change or disconnect the gun. 

Also worth mentioning is that although a 150 bar pw is great for driveways and decking, it is overkill for use on a car and unless you can turn it down or use a pressure reducing nozzle you could risk damaging the surface, particularly where there is already any loose paint or stone chips. The rule of thumb is that you should be able to hold the lance with one hand and place your other hand in the water stream without stripping the skin from it. I use Nilfisk’s dedicated auto nozzle on paintwork and it’s great, only use the regular nozzle on very dirty wheels for an initial rinse. I think some of the Karchers with the new full control guns can be adjusted too.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Mcpx said:


> Also worth mentioning is that although a 150 bar pw is great for driveways and decking, it is overkill for use on a car and unless you can turn it down or use a pressure reducing nozzle you could risk damaging the surface, particularly where there is already any loose paint or stone chips. The rule of thumb is that you should be able to hold the lance with one hand and place your other hand in the water stream without stripping the skin from it. I use Nilfisk's dedicated auto nozzle on paintwork and it's great, only use the regular nozzle on very dirty wheels for an initial rinse. I think some of the Karchers with the new full control guns can be adjusted too.


Worth noting - 150 bar is the pressure *inside the hose / pump head*. It is not necessarily going to be the pressure experienced by the thing you are cleaning. That will be determined by the nozzle you're using, as well as the distance between nozzle and surface.

This is why you can have your PW running at the same pressure internally, through a "Dirtkiller" nozzle it'll strip paint, through a 40 degree fan nozzle it's just a thorough rinse.

OP - have a look at Claber hoses :thumb:


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a hot water pipe down the side of my drive but the cold feeds at the back so will need a 25m hose. I will have a look at what's been suggested. I wanted to ask, with a wider pipe are the fittings difficult to put on. I assume with a wider pipe it won't fit in the standard hoselock fittings?


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a Gardenia 20m hose and it's really good quality. Handles my Karcher K4 no problem. I use it with metal connectors and is a really efficient system all together!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I use Wintech NTS hose too and it’s the best I’ve had to date. I use it to feed my PW and hose auto-reel, although the hose reel is still using the original hose that came supplied with it. I will change this to Wintech too in due course when it starts to deteriorate. 

I also use brass fittings throughout on my hose connections - they are simply more robust than plastic and far cheaper than Hozelock metal fittings. I also only use a water-stop fitting on the final hose-reel connection, there are none on my tap connector or on any hoses that are used to connect to my PW or the feed to the hose reel itself. 

I had a larger cold water supply and tap to my garage so I get excellent flow. I did try adding a splitter to allow my PW and hose to both be connected at once but it affected the flow rates so I quickly removed this. It’s not a great effort to swap over as I need too, so I’d rather do this and have the increased flow rates.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I changed my hose around this time last year I think. I got one of the NTS ones from Aldi when they had them on special buy. So far it's been much better than the gardena one it replaced.

Fittings wise, I've used a few different ones, from metal hozelock ones to cheap plastic ones from Tesco. The metal hozelock ones certainly looked the part, but ultimately the internals are still plastic, so they didn't much longer.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought 2 of these last weekend

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000RGPIAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I swapped to a Claber Silver Elegant hose last summer, thought it was going to be a good upgrade from my 15yr old Hoselock which was overdue replacement. In hindsight perhaps the Claber Silver Green would have been a better option for a few extra quid outlay - the Elegant is OK but its not as anti-kink as i'd expected - not too bad in colder weather , but a hot summer's day means it still a little too soft not to kink. The Claber connectors aren't as good as the plastic hoselock items either.


----------



## Chrisgrieve (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone here used on of the expandable non kink hose pipes with a pressure washer? My current hose if bulky and takes up space in the shed in winter. Like the look of the expandable ones and can get a decent length for a decent price but can’t seem to see many reviews online for use with pressure washer.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Short1e said:


> I bought 2 of these last weekend
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000RGPIAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


They are currently showing as £37 each or £170 for two??? Bargain!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

lijongtao said:


> I have a hot water pipe down the side of my drive but the cold feeds at the back so will need a 25m hose. I will have a look at what's been suggested. I wanted to ask, with a wider pipe are the fittings difficult to put on. I assume with a wider pipe it won't fit in the standard hoselock fittings?


Depends how wide the pipe is, standard garden hose is usually 1/2 inch or 12.5mm, next size up is 5/8 or 15mm. Most fittings will specify suitable for 12.5/15mm. Flow rate is affected by the length of the hose as well as diameter due to the effect of friction, if you have a longer run of hose you will definitely see a difference in flow between the two but up to 25m or so it will be negligible.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Mcpx said:


> They are currently showing as £37 each or £170 for two??? Bargain!


haha I bought 2 at £37 each :lol:


----------



## Mumm-Ra (May 3, 2017)

I bought one of these with one of those plastic hose pipe hangers and a metal spray head. Had a few cheap hoses before that used to last 1 to 2 years tops so went for a decent hosepipe this time.

Had it for 5 years now and is kept outside all the time, really good hosepipe and has a plastic core so is pretty much crush proof. Probably not as neat as those auto reel ones, but less to go wrong and better quality hose for simillar money.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

I've used CK brass fittings, current set still going after 15 years, 
e,g, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CK-BRASS-Watering-Accessories-Garden-Water-Hose-Pipe-Tube-Connector-Fittings/291805486565?var=590815175986&epid=0&hash=item43f0f65de5:m:mWwlKbM_HFCXVAkLUXrQyxg

2 things, a) the black rubber O-rings do age, so get some silicone rubber spares, the orange type ones, b) watch the spring/ball securing ring screw, they can work loose and if they fall out you'll loose your balls! Best to secure them with some threadlock. then they last years.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I've decided on the Tricoflex with the metal fittings. Going to keep the hose loose on just a single hanger. I am sure this one I have the you wind into the enclosing kinks and damages it. Thanks a million everyone, very much appreciate your advice. x


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Mcpx said:


> Many people have recommended the yellow NTS Wintech hoses from Screwfix


Aldi were selling NTS Wintech hoses last year. I picked up a 20m one for £9.99, it's been excellent with no kinks, much better than my old Hozelock one.


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> I have a Gardenia 20m hose and it's really good quality. Handles my Karcher K4 no problem. I use it with metal connectors and is a really efficient system all together!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As above i have it mounted on the wall for the last two years and will get another for my new house. Think the 25m around 100 on ebay and get a new metal connections from screwfix :thumb:


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

It's for this weekend (weather per) I've been looking at Lidl and ALdi, none in yet.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

No mention of the claber kiros yet, great quality hose company, they make em for industrial/ commercial uses as well, very good quality

https://www.waterirrigation.co.uk/c...MI9sSnrcKH2QIVSZPtCh3SjA0HEAQYASABEgL0bfD_BwE


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use the Hozelock metal connectors http://amzn.to/2s4B3L8 and have the 30m hozelock ultimate hose http://amzn.to/2DZo0A7

The hose is outside open to the elements all year round on a hose tidy on the wall and used every week to 2 weeks (used almost everyday in the summer), so far no kinks or splits.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a hozelock auto reel last year. Awesome but if kit and comes with a 5 year warranty.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...+auto+reel&dpPl=1&dpID=41D2wMwxOBL&ref=plSrch


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Today I washed the car using just the hosepipe and yet again the fitting fell off. I am using a hot water feed so it loosens the hose causing the nozzle spray end to fall off. It falls off where the hose is inserted into the nozzle and then the cap is screwed into place to grip it. Happens every time I use a hoselock bendy lance to wash the underside of the car as it's under more pressure than the standard spray nozzle.

Does anyone know of any hosepipes that are factory fitted so this won't happen, OR are there any metal fittings I can use a (







) to clamp the hose to the fitting?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Look into Geka couplers as an alternative to the normal Hoselock/push fit. They fit into the pipe with a barbed tail and are then secured with a hose clip as you pictured. They have interlocking jaws which connect to each other with a twist lock action rather than a push fit. They are designed for professional use so are pretty heavy duty and should solve your problem.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks a million. Sounds like just what I need


----------



## Itchy finger (Feb 8, 2018)

Been using the hozelock ultrflex for 10 years to drain down heating systems for work, sometimes 70-80 degrees temps. It's anti kink, rolls up well when cold.

Not seen them in shops for a few years but you can still get them from screwfix I believe.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hozelock...se/42232#product_additional_details_container

Another option is Wilko own brand, very good quality, flexible, £26 for 30m. I've not got one myself but I've looked at them in the store and the quality seems close to the above hozelock.

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-spr...ko-garden-hose-kink-resistant-30m/invt/044672

If you go for a reel even the more expensive ones come with mid range hose at best. Better to replace with a better hose imp.


----------

